# Chicagoland Subs Still Needed =)



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

Northwest Snow Removal, based out of S. Suburbs still in need of a few subs

$110 per hour for trucks w/plow, spreader, and shoveler

please call our office at 708-430-8564 and leave a message with Christine payup


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

Are still looking for subs? Let me know [email protected] Thanks


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

still looking? i'm interested. e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

can we expect at least 8hrs per event?? what do you require as far as ins? how long does it take to get our $$$


----------



## amendoza83 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow have insurance also have heavy machine experiance
will work 24/7
Call me Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
Email: [email protected] 
:waving:


----------



## Paul_M (Dec 6, 2007)

*Snow plowing - subcontractor*

Hi,
I'm looking for some sub work in Chicago and all suburbs. I have pick-up truck with 8 feet

plow. I also got two guys that are willing to shovel. We are available 24/7. If you need

help please give me a call at 708 268 4249 or e-mail [email protected].
Paul Mol


----------

